# dann liegt sie auch schon kalt und schwer in meiner Hand



## Emmanuel27

Jetzt fehlen nur noch der Schrank und das kleine Badezimmer. Ich will mich gerade dorthin bewegen, als mir etwas einfällt. Die Pistole! Mit zwei schnellen Schritten bin ich bei meinem Koffer, wühle in der Unterwäsche, und dann liegt sie auch schon kalt und schwer in meiner Hand.
Yo diría:, *y entonces la sostengo fría y pesada entre mis manos.*
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Uncle BBB

Ja, stimmt! Vielleicht noch ein "ya" für "schon".


----------



## guyweisz

No sé... la versión alemana suena más "lírica".
Para darle este este sentido, o efecto, la traduciría en algo como "y entonces la tengo, pesada y fría, descansando en mi mano."


----------



## deltron

Emmanuel27 said:


> ... und dann liegt sie auch schon kalt und schwer in meiner Hand.
> Yo diría:, *y entonces la sostengo fría y pesada entre mis manos.*


Hi Emmanuel. Bei dieser Übersetzung ist das ,,auch'' ausgelassen. Was sonst hatte der Mann in der Hand?


----------



## bwprius

Deltron, ich glaube, du irrst in deiner Interpretation des Wörtchens "auch". Hier bedeutet es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht, dass es noch einen anderen Gegenstand gab.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass "auch" hier als Modalpartikel benutzt wird. Und dies ist ein etwas schwieriges Kapitel der deutschen Sprache.
Mal sehen, ob ich später Zeit finde, dies etwas genauer zu erklären.


----------



## deltron

bwprius said:


> Deltron, ich glaube, du irrst in deiner Interpretation des Wörtchens "auch". Hier bedeutet es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht, dass es noch einen anderen Gegenstand gab.


Ah, OK. Ich kenne viele Modalpartikeln aber ''auch'' schien mir immer so gewöhnlich und direkt. Ohne den ganzen Kontext musste ich einfach verraten aber mit dem Schreibstil des OP-Texts ist es nicht auszuschließen, dass ''auch'' ein Stilelement ist.


----------

